# Charlotte Harbor



## digisol (Nov 19, 2018)

Tom DeBruin said:


> Anybody in the Port Charlotte area that might be able to give me the lay of the land for fly fishing. Where to go, what stuff works. Happy to buy the beer and gas.



Following...

I fly fish the flats below the burntstore marina (same with a bunch of other guys). The water can be super shallow and if your lucky you might spot a redfish in one of the sand spots.


----------



## Tom DeBruin (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks I appreciate the information. Can I wade fish there?


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Tom DeBruin said:


> Thanks I appreciate the information. Can I wade fish there?


You can get out there by car, but it's like a 5 to 8 min walk thru a swamp. It's on caloosa pkwy. in the cape


----------



## digisol (Nov 19, 2018)

Tom DeBruin said:


> Thanks I appreciate the information. Can I wade fish there?


Yep, I do it all the time.let me send you a link.


----------



## digisol (Nov 19, 2018)

digisol said:


> Yep, I do it all the time.let me send you a link.


https://g.co/kgs/4FRzjd


----------



## Tom DeBruin (Jun 22, 2018)

That is awesome. Great link and it looks like a good spot. I will try to get down there on an early morning low tide soon with a pair of shorts and some water shoes and have a ball. I sure appreciate the link and the information. Have to keep in touch when I get my Heron in February. Thank you!


----------



## digisol (Nov 19, 2018)

Tom DeBruin said:


> That is awesome. Great link and it looks like a good spot. I will try to get down there on an early morning low tide soon with a pair of shorts and some water shoes and have a ball. I sure appreciate the link and the information. Have to keep in touch when I get my Heron in February. Thank you!


Absolutely - oddly enough, I am on the fence if i should call rose right now and get my name on the list for a heron or call custom gheenoe and go loaded lt25.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Too bad this is a well known spot now. Was paradise back before 2000 when it was a fairly difficult spot to access by foot.


----------



## digisol (Nov 19, 2018)

Google maps.. I was there last weekend and must have been 30 people.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

digisol said:


> Google maps.. I was there last weekend and must have been 30 people.


Those grass beds have taken a beating over the last 10 years with all the foot traffic and water quality issues.


----------

